
A “FaceApp” to enlarge breasts? It’s here, and there’s more to it than [ ] - cfaddani
https://medium.com/ai-academy/a-faceapp-to-enlarge-breasts-its-here-and-there-s-more-to-it-than-you-may-think-966cead81ffd
======
fortran77
All the guys at my gym like to try an app that gives them better abs and lats.
So both men and women like to do this.

~~~
ralfd
Name of the App?

------
mabbo
Okay, new startup idea: dating website that uses AI to detect when the other
person is using AI to make themselves look better.

~~~
ravenstine
I'm so glad I quit dating for good at the time I did. All the annoying
Snapchat filters were bad enough.

I wonder how much all this AI will affect societal trust. If we're all just
expecting that we're constantly lying to each other to get things, might we
further devolve into a very low-trust society?

~~~
soulofmischief
Did you quit because you found someone, or quit because you gave up? Asking
for a friend.

------
rolltiide
> The aim of this technology is to support women in making decisions on their
> body

This is how I avoid scrutiny of all my carnal desires

I’ve been doing okay acknowledging that there are sexually desirable traits
without pretending its a libido-less empowerment experiment.

------
jpm_sd
While it might create a remarkably accurate visualization of the best-possible
outcome, this won't tell you how it will feel afterwards, and it won't tell
you about possible complications. Could be very misleading.

------
geekrax
Warning: NSFW dataset.

------
omarhaneef
Glad everyone learned their privacy lessons.

[https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/daily-cartoon/friday-
july...](https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/daily-cartoon/friday-july-26th-
social-security-app)

